# 189 visa - Questions related to time frame of uploading documents after submission



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my 189 VISA application yesterday. But I have not yet submitted any documents along with. I understand that form 80 and 1221 needs to be attached to the main application, and other supporting documents like passport, education, work details related documents to each applicant as applicable.

I have a few questions as below:

1> What would be the time-frame before which Form 80, 1221 need to be uploaded?

2> Before how many days after lodging the application, other supporting documents like passport, education, work details etc need to be uploaded?

3> When to go for medicals?

4> Documents for each application in my 'E-lodgement' shows mostly all documents and 'Progress' shows as 'Recommended'. This includes, document related to 'Australian work experience' though I have mentioned 'NO' in my application.

Is it okay to ignore such documents not applicable (Indeed, I cannot provide those documents !!) to me?

Thanks a lot in advance for your suggestions and advice.

Regards,
Mathews


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Mathew1977 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 VISA application yesterday. But I have not yet submitted any documents along with. I understand that form 80 and 1221 needs to be attached to the main application, and other supporting documents like passport, education, work details related documents to each applicant as applicable.
> 
> ...


I have same quiry, please response dear friends. I Also apply 2 days before but not uploaded any documents.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Answers in bold below:



Mathew1977 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 VISA application yesterday. But I have not yet submitted any documents along with. I understand that form 80 and 1221 needs to be attached to the main application, and other supporting documents like passport, education, work details related documents to each applicant as applicable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

By the way, Form 80 is not mandatory. You can wait for CO to request it. But some people are pre-uploading it before CO assignment so that their case is expedited.

I don't know what is Form 1221. I don't see it in my doc checklist. ??


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> By the way, Form 80 is not mandatory. You can wait for CO to request it. But some people are pre-uploading it before CO assignment so that their case is expedited.
> 
> I don't know what is Form 1221. I don't see it in my doc checklist. ??



It is a subset of Form 80. It is not mandatory i guess, I submitted Form 80 as I had foreign trips. but didnt upload Form 1221.

Any way, here is the form if you need - https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mathew1977 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 VISA application yesterday. But I have not yet submitted any documents along with. I understand that form 80 and 1221 needs to be attached to the main application, and other supporting documents like passport, education, work details related documents to each applicant as applicable.
> 
> ...



You can do medicals after the CO is assigned too. The reason why some people are not doing PCC and Medicals upfront is to get a longer Initial Entry Date (IED) as IED depends on Medical / PCC date. So if you are planning to migrate soon and you are not worried about IED, then you can do your Medicals earlier .


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Fellow forum members,

I have a question about the documents to be submitted while visa lodge. Should we only submits the employment details of those companies/experience which I am gaining points from or Should I submit entire set of documents (even of those companies which I am not gaining points in experience session in ACS).

I have worked in 8 companies, and as per ACS they considered only 5 companies as my relevant experience. I don't want it to be cluttered for the CO with lot of unnecessary documents, if it is not required, hence asking this question.

Kindly share your experience and knowledge here. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------

